# 70d Error 80 - where to have the camera repaired?



## neoday2 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello,

I just started getting an error message on my 70d - Err80 after filming video or shooting a lot of (RAW) photos. 

It seems to be either related to heat from processing or when a buffer fills up. 

It doesn't happen every time I use the camera but only after using it for a few minutes. 

If filming video, the image gets purple pixels all over the display and then some streaks followed by a complete camera freeze up. 

If shooting photos, the camera will just stop taking pictures but the blinking light that shows card activity will just blink. 

Turning the camera on or off does nothing. I have to remove the battery for a few moments before I can turn it back on. After it happens once, it will happen more frequently during a session. 

Some basic google research leads me to believe it is the main PCB board- but I don't know for sure. I got the camera new in January of 2014. I have had a lot of great photos with it and it has been a great tool.

I am debating between sending it in to Canon for a repair estimate or find another place if there are other recommendations. 

The camera is long out of warranty. 

Thoughts/experiences? Thanks!


----------



## BasXcanon (Jun 23, 2017)

Error 80 can also be related to your battery, are you still using your 6 years old battery? Or a 3rd party?
Could you try use an new battery?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi neoday. 
From the sticky topic at the top of the Technical Support page, Canon ERR codes,
Err 80: Electronic control or image malfunction. 
BasX has already suggested the battery, for the electronic control part and you say you are getting purple pixels, streaks, continual flashing of the card access light, as you say it seems to be heat related could it be the SD card failing due to heat? Have you tried an alternative card? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

